# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Mọi Người Giúp Mình Với

## s0ckkute2013

Mình Có thắc mắc mong các bạn giải đáp dùm là: nếu vit me quay 1 vòng thì đai ốc di chuyển được bao nhiu, rất mong các bạn giải đáp dùm, cảm ơn các bạn

----------


## s0ckkute2013

> Mình Có thắc mắc mong các bạn giải đáp dùm là: nếu vit me quay 1 vòng thì đai ốc di chuyển được bao nhiu, rất mong các bạn giải đáp dùm, cảm ơn các bạn


Công thức hay cách tính là như thế nào.

----------


## CKD

Hỏi thằng bán hay lấy thước mà đo.
Công thức là quay trục 1 vòng, con chạy chạy được bao nhiêu? Tra lại với bảng tiêu chuẩn để lấy sô bước chính xác.

----------


## s0ckkute2013

> Hỏi thằng bán hay lấy thước mà đo.
> Công thức là quay trục 1 vòng, con chạy chạy được bao nhiêu? Tra lại với bảng tiêu chuẩn để lấy sô bước chính xác.


Cảm ơn bạn đã hổ trợ do mình ko chuyên về bên nay nên cũng chưa rõ bạn cỏ thể cho mình vd cụ thể ko ạ với cách tra bảng tiêu chuẩn như thế nào.

----------


## Tuanlm

lấy thước đo 2 đỉnh liên tiếp của vit me, sau đó nhân với 4.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Tuấn không giải thích rõ nha , do cái hình là cây ren có 4 đầu mối nên đo 2 đỉnh ren và nhân với 4.

Chính xác là quay cây ren 1 vòng và đo khoảng cách dịch chuyển là chính xác hơn cả , còn không quay được hay khó khăn thì chịu khó đếm mối ren bao nhiêu rồi đo đỉnh ren và nhân với số mối ren.

----------


## hung1706

Cây như hình ren bước 8 thì phải. Loại này dùng cho in 3D

----------


## fuc222

Cây này dùng cho in 3D bước 8mm

----------

